# Return to the Gym



## danreturns (Jul 11, 2005)

It's been over 3 years since I've been in the gym.  My job and lifestyle caused me to slack.

At my peak, I was a very lean 253 lbs @ 5'11".  I'll upload some pics later tonight.  I was a freaky freak.  Benched 600 lb, rep'd 1200 on leg press, stiff legged 405 for hams.  

It's time that I return to the gym.  I'm 29 years old and > 220 lbs, but still lean.  I'm going to do it natural, and would like any supplement recommendations.

I've had great natural gains in the past.  6-8 protien shakes per day, 12 servings of rice, 1 meal per day, and a couple handfulls of supplements.

I'd like to know:
Best and cheapest creatine source
Best and cheapest maltodextrin source (I need it by the tub)
The best Test boosting cocktail
Anything else that's new


Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Despite being over 3 years, with statistics as you described why would you be asking these questions... I would stick with what you were using  

 Oh wait you said natural...  ok nevermind.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome to IM...
I just got back in the gym 2 months ago after a two year hiatus...if you have any tips let me know.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM...
> I just got back in the gym 2 months ago after a two year hiatus...if you have any tips let me know.


 I have a tip for you foreman....  Don't pee against the wind.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have a tip for you foreman....  Don't pee against the wind.


       
That must be why I have so much laundry to do.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## danreturns (Jul 11, 2005)

otc supplements still suck?


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Dan,

 For great prices on mail order supplements try Bulknutrition.com


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2005)

danreturns welcome to IM!  

please post the questions in the supplement forum.


----------

